# Mixing this pre-made raw with kibble?



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Our ferrets get instinct raw twice a day before their meds. 








I've given sabo some once or twice and he loves it! However it's quite pricy to just feed this. Can I mix some in with his kibble???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mjnitsche (Nov 12, 2012)

I do, my breeder was feeding Nemo - Instinct Raw with some TOTW kibble. I have continued that and he has done fine on it.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I thought it was bad to mix raw and kibble because of the different digestive processes involved?


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I thought so too so I asked. I only gave two medallions melted into soup, but I think that's too much, so ill try 1 and see if its ok with his belly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, it makes him eat his whole bowl :/ 

Anyone else know if this is ok?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

A bazillion years ago when I fed raw, I was told it was not okay to feed RMBs with kibble, but it was okay to feed muscle meats and organs with kibble. I would assume the bone is the issue, the part that digests at a different rate? I don't remember exactly. Not too helpful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Do you know if grocery stores or butchers sell ground organ meat???? I'd be more than willing to get that! He EATS IT!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

kiya said:


> I thought it was bad to mix raw and kibble because of the different digestive processes involved?


 Yes, this is what I understand too.

We feed raw Instinct but get the larger 8oz patties. It is expensive! We use it for 40-50% of our dog's meals.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It is absolutely fine to mix raw and kibble. I did it for many, many years with Chama and she lived to be 14+ and did not have digestive issues from eating raw and kibble together. 

There are also people who say people should not eat raw food (like veggies) and cooked foods together and most of us do that and are just fine too.


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> Yes, this is what I understand too.
> 
> We feed raw Instinct but get the larger 8oz patties. It is expensive! We use it for 40-50% of our dog's meals.


I figured I'd use one small one per meal as we feed our ferrets 4 per day. Sabo would get beef and the ferrets chicken


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> It is absolutely fine to mix raw and kibble. I did it for many, many years with Chama and she lived to be 14+ and did not have digestive issues from eating raw and kibble together.
> 
> There are also people who say people should not eat raw food (like veggies) and cooked foods together and most of us do that and are just fine too.


Thank u for replying! He LOVES IT... until next week when he will probably change his mind :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

